# Vorläufiger Vispas



## stuhli (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Holland-Angler ,
fahre morgen nach Südfriesland, Richtung Hindeloopen Sneek und Stavoren in die Gegend.
Nun habe ich mich im Internet schlau gemacht und dort 2 Geschäfte gefunden die "die Bewerbung für den Vispas dort verkaufen" Zitat Homepage ( Hier gehts zur Homepage ).
Jetzt meine Frage dazu: 
Gilt "diese Bewerbung" als vorläufiger Vispas mit dem ich dann direkt morgen drauf los angeln kann, oder muss ich warten bis der zu mir nach Hause ankommt ? was ja relativ blöd wäre, da ich ja zum Angeln dort hoch fahre #6


Liebe Grüße
Christoph


----------



## wasinator (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorläufiger Vispas*

Du bekommst in der Regel sofort einen vorläufigen Vispas der 4 Wochen lang gilt


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorläufiger Vispas*

So ist es, die Plastikkarte kommt später per Post.


----------



## kulti007 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorläufiger Vispas*

ich habe zwar keine ahnung |rolleyes aber habe es so verstanden, das erst nach erhalt dieser "scheckkarte" und dieses gewässerheftes das angelt erlaubt und zulässig ist. ich bin mir aber net sicher.

mfg christoph #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorläufiger Vispas*

Nein Kulti Du kannst sofort los legen. 
Es sei denn es hat sich in den letzten 6 Monaten etwas geändert


----------



## stuhli (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorläufiger Vispas*

Hey danke für die Antworten,
dann ist ja meine einzige Sorge nur noch einen Zeltplatz zu bekommen ;-)

Vielen Dank und Petri Heil


----------



## dc1981 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorläufiger Vispas*

hi,

du bekommst die nötigen heftchen und alles direkt mit dem vorläufigen pass ausgehändigt.

schön drauf achten das du immer alles mit hast, sonst ist das angeln ohne gültige papiere.
ca 4woch später hast du dan deine scheckkarte dann in der post. 

schönen urlaub.



grüße daniel


----------



## powermike1977 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorläufiger Vispas*

yo, und auch alle papiere direktunterschreiben/ausfuellen


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorläufiger Vispas*

Ich weiß nicht ob es alle Vereine machen, aber bei meinem MUSS ich noch eine Karte nach Holland schicken. Erst dann bekomme ich die Plastikkarte. Evtl beim kauf nachfragen.


----------



## Dennis93 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vorläufiger Vispas*

hallo ich habe den vispass online bestellt und heute ist die vorläufige pass gekommen mit noch einem buch

bekomm ich die papiere denn vollständig wenn der richtige pass kommt ??

mfg


----------



## nordbeck (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vorläufiger Vispas*

wie papiere? der pass ist der schein und das buch die gewässer die du beangeln darfst, beides zusammen sind die "papiere".

mit dem vorläufigen kannst du als pass ersatz aber schon direkt angeln.


----------



## zanderzone (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vorläufiger Vispas*

Und immer alles mitführen. Auch das Buch!!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

